

Show HN: My company's new website – a payment gateway, thoughts? - redisfaster
https://eway.io/

======
redisfaster
Some css is out of place, but it's generally all there. Is it obvious what we
do? Can you find our tiered plans? General critiques are welcome.

~~~
smt88
First of all, a lot of CSS is out of place.

It's not at all obvious what you do. You've used a lot of your biggest text to
say that you're with us every step of the way, but what does that mean? It's
really generic.

Also, who are your targeting? What's the pain point that you're solving? What
existing service are your replacing in my life?

Also there are too many walls of text, and the fonts are too small.

Edit: A huge amount of the page is taken up by a person's face. That's not
conveying any sort of message, so it should be something blurrier or lower
contrast or both.

See [http://teamtreehouse.com](http://teamtreehouse.com) for an example of
some of the things I've suggested.

~~~
redisfaster
Thanks for your feed back. I agree, the fold doesn't scream what we do, or who
we do it for.

Basically our target market are businesses looking to take credit card
payments through their website.

